# Grow and smoke report on G-13 Labs Purple Lady



## SkunkPatronus (Aug 1, 2009)

Hi All,

Grew rapidly and aggressivley, fought for space with my other plants and won.  Super short internodes and lots of branching from the main stem, i topped it a couple of times in veg with get the look i wanted.  All of the branches were thick and strong, the buds occupied the ends of the branches and i had a whole tabletop of them, overall height 18 inches.  Buds were dense and medium sized, very sticky.  The trichomes were charcoal black and shone like black velvet on the dark dark bluish-green plant with orange hairs, deffinately an afganhi in the breeding.  The temps in my flower room are not low enough to make a truely purple plant, but the colour that it is in the heat is wonderful.  The smell was devestating and really hard to control, no stealthing this one.  The plant smells like it needs deoderant applied to it's pits.   It has a deep musty skunky note on the bottom, with some pine pitch on the top, and grape Kool-aide somewhere in the middle; if you mixed that up in a cup and sweezed some tesosterone enhanced 3 day old sweat into it you'd pretty much have what you get with this plant.  It reeks.  I usually just dry stuff in the bud dryer, but i had to take this outside   i kid you not, i hung it on the back fence under a cover for a week and you could smell it upstairs from 35 feet away for the first couple of days.

It smokes well enough if you can stand smoking sweat.  It's smooth, and has some pine and grape notes along with the sweat.  The high is superbly just that, really high. It's not as euphoric making as a haze but very happy and content and lasts a loooong time.  The body is stoned feeling but not couchlocked until the end, more of a dense slowness to movement and a well controlled floaty feeling that is pleasant.  My eyes glaze badly, and become red like WW (like beacon in the night red).  I can think, not forget a train of thought, no confusion, can use the computer, actually read and understand.  Doesn't cause facing thoughts, anxiety or paranoia even with a whole lot of if. I get good touch out of this, it's like love weed, or physical weed, very body oriented as well as high.  Gives out a bad case of the munchies though, but you will enjoy what ever it is that you are eating though.

It's totally tragic, I really really like this weed, but it's not something that you can grow a lot of at once if you have to stealth it like i do.  One plant that put out 3/4 once caused me *panic* with the 2 LSD plants i had going, they became too much for my filters to overcome; and the LSD's were small in comparison.  All my others are lower scent, it was this Purple Lady that was soooo overpowering. 56 days.

Worth it tho


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (Aug 1, 2009)

and i been looking at that strain for a while now, i may have to get that 1, thatkx for the report, got any pics????


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Aug 2, 2009)

BluntFullOfKush said:
			
		

> and i been looking at that strain for a while now, i may have to get that 1, thatkx for the report, got any pics????


 
No, no pics.  I'm getting older i guess, i spent my life hiding my plants and i'll be damned if i take pictures and post them on a board 

It's almost funny actually, it makes me feel squeemish to even think about it.  You'll just have to put up with a descriptive only kinda thing. sorry.


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 12, 2009)

This sounds and smells just like ones I have growing with pink/purple pistils...  Did it look like this by any chance?? Thanks for the review.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=130147&d=1252508216


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Sep 13, 2009)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> This sounds and smells just like ones I have growing with pink/purple pistils... Did it look like this by any chance?? Thanks for the review.
> 
> http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=130147&d=1252508216


 
What a beautiful picture!  What is that, i want one.

Actually, no, it didn't look like that at all.  Dark leaves by nature, not me, purple edges, grey/black trichs and pistils were orange.  Leaf arraingment was different too.


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 13, 2009)

Dude, I wish I knew... My beans got all sorts of messed up this year.  The wrong strains went to the wrong places and all sorts of disorganized fun.  

I really wish I knew what the stain was because they look, smell and feel so unbelievable.  I had a taste test a week ago and it was showing a lot of promise.  I can't wait to see what two more weeks did to them.  :yum:

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=538714#post538714


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Sep 13, 2009)

Scoped out the other pictures. Sweet.  Can you backtrack and start from what you know you had in the way of beans, and look at the 'might be's'?  Like might be a Mandela #1 because i had it in stock, or might be a new purple power because i had some nirvana beans on the shelf... like that?  What all did you start with?  seedwise...out of interest...I'd like to grow that plant too :baby:


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 14, 2009)

Well, here are a few possibles...
Lowryder x White Rhino
AK47 x Skunk
White Widow
Purple Shiva Skunk x Black Widow (I had no idea I had these!)

The packages I emptied I destroyed, so no way of knowing what they are...  They do have a hint of skunk in them... I also thought they may be something like Super Thai Skunk.  Who knows though. :smoke1:


----------



## SkunkPatronus (Sep 14, 2009)

DLtoker said:
			
		

> Well, here are a few possibles...
> Lowryder x White Rhino
> AK47 x Skunk
> White Widow
> ...


 
A purple, black and white widow, with some thai?... bet you're right, that's probably what the cool looking plant is.  The pistals are Thai, or haze, thick and short and not fine and hairy, with shiva/widow/supercrystal looking leaf's arraingment.  Very cool find.  Hope you cloned it. 

Thanks for the bud porn.


----------

